# Christmas music



## Anne

Little drummer boy:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ_MGWio-vc#t=250


----------



## Michael.

.

Was this the clip you wanted to post?

Little Drummer Boy

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=qJ_MGWio-vc

.


----------



## Michael.

.

*The Christmas Song - Nat King Cole*

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=IirR7z_024Q

.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> Was this the clip you wanted to post?
> 
> Little Drummer Boy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=qJ_MGWio-vc.



Yes, Michael, thank you!!!

Love Nat King Cole, too!!!


----------



## Anne

Goo-Goo Dolls; good one, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## That Guy

"Have yourselves a Merry, Merry Christmas.
Have yourselves a good time.
But, remember the kids who got nothin'
While you're drinkin' down your wine."


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy

Sorry, Mariah.  THIS is how it's done.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Phantom

http://www.strangecosmos.com/content/item/133042.html

Requires powerpoint viewer


----------



## That Guy

"Oi to the punks.  Oi to the skins.  Oi to the world and everybody wins."


----------



## TICA

So good!!!  I've been listening and dancing around.   I'm starting to feel Christmasy!!!  (is that a word?)


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> So good!!!  I've been listening and dancing around.   I'm starting to feel Christmasy!!!  (is that a word?)



Christmasy, Christmessy, Christmissy . . . it's all good.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Rainee

All lovely Christmas songs I`ll wait to listen more when its a couple of weeks to Christmas as the magic has lost its touch if I start too early.. hehe but love the Christmas songs also love watching the Carols by Candlelights in Sydney and Melbourne they are the highlight of my Christmas..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JustBonee

A silly Christmas song that my Italian relatives in New York always play..  now my grandkids want to hear it every year too. Good ole Dominick the Donkey.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jujube

"The Rebel Jesus" - Jackson Browne and The Chieftans:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rD-lZJnApl4


----------



## happydreamer

I love that song, I never heard it before I listened to most of it then my computer shut itself down, I need to get a new one, 
does anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

This is a funny Christmas light show set to Can-can music..


----------



## hollydolly

I'm gettin' Nuttin' for Christmas...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Elvis and Martina...
.
.


----------



## Ken N Tx

jujube said:


> ding-ding-ding.....we have a winner!


?????????


----------



## Meanderer

*That Guy's Christmas Song: The Christians and The Pagans (One more time!)*

I just found this Christmas song, posted by ThatGuy last year about this time, and want to give it another run!  I sure miss That Guy, and wish him well!





*ThatGuy   **Homegrown Unknown   *12-06-2013, 01:02 PM12-06-2013, 01:02 PM


----------



## SeaBreeze

I miss ThatGuy too, very much, and wish him a peaceful season wherever he may be. :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> ?????????



Ken I think Jujube was saying how much they liked my video at post 29 !


----------



## SeaBreeze

That video will not play Hollydolly, it says it doesn't exist..at least the one Ken quoted anyway.


----------



## Meanderer

Here tis again!....from the halls of Holly!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

My favorite carol sung by one of my favorite You Tubers (check out his site if you love folk music):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV9eeciamgI

And by one of my favorite famous folk singers:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=581GWU6F3KM

Frankly, I've had Ives' Christmas Have a Holly Jolly Christmas album for decades in various forms (vinyl then 8 track then cassette then disc, we've seen a lot of things invented haven't we?) and it's the best bar none.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

SeaBreeze said:


>



That's another of my favorites!


----------



## hollydolly

*Christmas Music post your favourites*

I am a Huge Fan of the Scottish Violinist Nicola Benedetti, and here she is with Rod Stewart giving a wonderful performance of White Christmas..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## drifter

There's so many great songs, so many great singers, so many people with better memory than I. You pick for me. I think i love them all.


----------



## Ralphy1

Other than the King, Alvin and the Chipmunks...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

*Origins of Ten Popular Christmas Carols*

Learn the origins of ten popular Christmas carols...http://mentalfloss.com/article/60596/origins-10-popular-christmas-carols


----------



## Georgia Lady

I am not a Scrooge, but I hate Christmas music starting at Thanksgiving.   Movies get old too.  I like everything Christmasy about a week before.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

I've always liked, "Catnuts roasting on an open fire."


----------



## SeaBreeze

:christmas1:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------

